

Ask HN: How can my website use Tumblr to reach 18 year olds? - danoc

A few websites such as Mint and OkCupid are known (in part) for their popular and informative blogs. I've created a website geared towards students entering college and recently created a blog on Tumblr to help promote it. However, instead of writing about the product, I'm giving daily college advice.<p>I've been following some tags and following users that post about graduation. That's brought me around 220 followers in a couple of days.<p>From what I've seen, a lot of content on Tumblr tends to go viral. What are some tips to make my blog popular on Tumblr?
======
runjake
I'd look at strategic posts on Reddit. The demographic seems to be mostly
teenagers (people in high school, or new to college), droves of them.

